# Paph. Gloria Naugle AKA: "Twisty"



## NYEric (Jun 26, 2009)

Icouldn't resist this Gloria Naugle w/ 2 FCC parents from OrchidTN on eBay. Unfortunately, I can't tell which side is front or back to orientate toward the light source. Any suggestions!?


----------



## John M (Jun 26, 2009)

Wow, that looks like a nice plant! I'd say that the side facing away is the "front". Also, you may need to use some 16 guage florist wire to encourage the buds to turn and face the correct way. I had to do that with one of the stems on my recently posted Armeni White. One of the 5 stems was facing the wrong way. As it grew and elongated, I slowly forced it to turn 180* and face the same way as the others. It put on a GOOD show, so, it was worth the trouble.

'Can't wait to see the flowers on this plant!


----------



## SlipperKing (Jun 26, 2009)

Well look at this! If you can't bloom'in the buy'em bloom'in!


----------



## Gilda (Jun 26, 2009)

SlipperKing said:


> Well look at this! If you can't bloom'in the buy'em bloom'in!



Eric was a very smart guy on that purchase !!:clap:


----------



## rdlsreno (Jun 26, 2009)

Good acquisition!!!:clap:

Ramon


----------



## NYEric (Jun 26, 2009)

THanx. BTW, whoever sniped the album Paph Wild Thing from me just paid for it when I bumped the Paph Dollgoldi on eBay up $30! :evil:


----------



## biothanasis (Jun 27, 2009)

Nice big plant and good looking buds!


----------



## JeanLux (Jun 27, 2009)

John M said:


> ....Also, you may need to use some 16 guage florist wire to encourage the buds to turn and face the correct way. I had to do that with one of the stems on my recently posted Armeni White. One of the 5 stems was facing the wrong way. As it grew and elongated, *I slowly forced it to turn 180** and face the same way as the others. It put on a GOOD show, so, it was worth the trouble.
> ....



Wow! dangerous operation :drool: ! I would break the stem,for sure !!!

Great plant Eric, keep us updated please!!! Jean


----------



## NYEric (Jul 13, 2009)

First bloom open, the lateral petals are not as twisty as the photo looks, the dorsal is concaved on the right side though . It does have nice size and color, BTW I must correct, its from Thanh Nguyen of Springwater Orchids on eBay.


----------



## Candace (Jul 13, 2009)

Good dark colors, though.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jul 13, 2009)

Very pretty Eric! So is it just having a rest on the couch?


----------



## Elena (Jul 13, 2009)

The rich colours are beautiful!


----------



## paphreek (Jul 13, 2009)

Wonderful veining and colors. I'm willing to bet that the dorsal will straighten out on the next blooming.


----------



## goldenrose (Jul 13, 2009)

:clap: nice naugle! :clap:


----------



## toddybear (Jul 13, 2009)

I wouldn't turn it down! By the way, I think that's the best picture I've seen you take! oke:


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 13, 2009)

Nice one, Eric. I've gotten lots of good plants from Thanh.


----------



## Hera (Jul 13, 2009)

Nice veining. I wouldn't throw it out the door.


----------



## ITSP (Jul 13, 2009)

I got the wild thing!!!!!!:rollhappy::rollhappy::rollhappy:


----------



## NYEric (Jul 13, 2009)

It lives on the couch.  
I'm hoping it holds for 2 blooms simult. I need to measure it.


----------



## WolfDog1 (C. Williams) (Jul 13, 2009)

Excellent color; definitely a keeper.

Craig


----------



## JeanLux (Jul 14, 2009)

great bloom!!! I like it a lot!!! Jean


----------



## smartie2000 (Jul 14, 2009)

I do like this one! I'd keep it!


----------



## biothanasis (Jul 14, 2009)

Great colours!!!


----------



## labskaus (Jul 15, 2009)

that certainly is a quality flower, even if the shape is not perfect this time. I like it.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jul 15, 2009)

NYEric said:


> It lives on the couch.



I'd be afraid of sitting on it one night!:rollhappy:


----------



## NYEric (Jul 16, 2009)

I haven't sat there in months! I need to get more racks to make space.


----------



## likespaphs (Jul 16, 2009)

dude. nice flower
i just got one from glen at piping rock that, well, hopefully will bloom. they're reluctant bloomers, right? 
it's got nice shape!


----------



## NYEric (Jul 16, 2009)

It's got a second bloom now, I'll try to post photos tomorrow.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 18, 2009)

Hi, I need some advice. Twisty has 2 blooms and there is a judging at the nearest center today. Should I take her in for judging, how do you do this, and how much does it cost?!?


----------



## likespaphs (Jul 18, 2009)

i don't think judging costs anything. you just show up with the plant at the specified time. 
if it wins an award, that costs money, plus, if you're not already, i think you'll have to join the aos.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 18, 2009)

Who here doesn't belong to the AOS! :viking:


----------



## likespaphs (Jul 18, 2009)

i don't!
it seemed a waste to spend $60 on a year membership where i didn't really see any benefit.


----------



## Heather (Jul 18, 2009)

Me neither. Same reason as Brian, plus, I don't really like the direction they've taken over the last several years.


----------



## Candace (Jul 18, 2009)

Eric, I think you should take it in just for the experience. I usually compare measurements etc. to previous awards if I think it may be worth showing, but since you've never done it before...you ought to!


----------



## NYEric (Jul 19, 2009)

Well I took the 'twisty twins' to my first plant judging and although they liked the colors the form is ruined by the fatal curves in the dorsals, oh well. It was fun and gave me instuctional info for the next time.


----------



## Candace (Jul 19, 2009)

Good for you, and maybe it will bloom out even better the next go around.


----------



## rob (Jul 19, 2009)

Don't support AOS, now that's productive.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 19, 2009)

I support AOS because they arethe central judging organization and also a prime source for the distribution of information. Imagine the orchid world without the AOS!


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Jul 19, 2009)

Some plants are just meant to be ours to enjoy!


----------



## NYEric (Jul 19, 2009)

OK, but without people improving the breeds by select breeding of species and hybrids we probably wouldn't have half the orchids we do and certainly not such quality ones.


----------



## rob (Jul 19, 2009)

The AOS , for all it's short commings is responsible in a large part to the wide appreciation of orchids. The best way to change what you don't agree with is to join and be included in it's future direction.
Rob


----------



## Heather (Jul 19, 2009)

Rob, you're entitled to your opinion but I don't have the cash to support an organization I don't get much benefit from joining. I'd rather spend my $60 on another month of support here.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 19, 2009)

I'll remember that if I see you or Brian going to or entering an AOS judging! Typical New England cynicism! oke:


----------



## rob (Jul 19, 2009)

I am glad you feel I am entitled to my opinion, but my real point is that I also do not agree with the current direction of the AOS , that being said I actively support all the groups, AOS, OD, Slippertalk, paph forum, International slipper symposium, because I am obsessed with these plants. Being involved is far more constructive than being a destroyer, and I know, I have always been the critic and in my older years I have seen a better way.
Rob


----------



## Heather (Jul 19, 2009)

I'm hardly destroying anything. I have to choose organizations I believe very strongly in because I cannot afford to support them all no matter what. It's nice you can do that but I think it is a bit far-etched to insinuate because of this I am "a destroyer"! I'd rather send a few dollars to Orchid Conservation International and Slipper Orchid Alliance, that's just my choice.

And Eric, once could say something similar in regards to your constant NYC bias.


----------



## rob (Jul 19, 2009)

Heather, you are correct, destroyer was far too harsh, but what I meant was that you are the founder of this forum and as a dissenter from another forum, your influence is greater than you may realize and your non support of AOS may be further reaching then you may realize. I also do not have ample resources to support all the orgs. that I would like to help but I do what I can. I like what you have started and want it to succeed. Without the AOS what we admire might be at risk.
Rob


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 19, 2009)

I've been a member of the AOS for several years. Although I don't agree with everything they do, I do think it is important to support the main organization (in the US) that is centered on the plants I love. This, to me, is somewhat analogous to me being a citizen of the US. Although I don't always agree with everything our government does, I'm still a citizen and can vote/work to effect change. I like to stay informed about what is happening in the orchid world, and the AOS is one venue for that. Slippertalk is certainly one, as well.


----------



## swamprad (Jul 19, 2009)

Good for you, Eric, for taking Twisty in for judging. You're fortunate to live in a city that has regular judging, unlike me. We have an annual show, and a local member who is nice enough to take our plants to a handful of other shows for judging. But the problem is, my best plants always flower when there's no show nearby in which to enter them!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jul 20, 2009)

NYEric said:


> Well I took the 'twisty twins' to my first plant judging and although they liked the colors the form is ruined by the fatal curves in the dorsals, oh well. It was fun and gave me instuctional info for the next time.



Looks great to me Eric. I really like this cross - gotta hunt one down this year!


----------



## NYEric (Jul 20, 2009)

I will dig up the cross but it seems the lot had a 1/50 chance of not having flawed petals, FCC parents and all!


----------

